# Chisel work



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've heard it said that you should never have to use a hammer/mallet when chiseling - that hand pressure is all that is needed when the blade is properly sharpened.

Having had to chisel out a hole in some black walnut I have to admit I find that difficult to believe. While I'm sure it's easier to chisel in certain directions, when attempting to chisel out a hole, you rarely have the luxury of chiseling with the grain - certainly if the hole is relatively small. That's the position I found myself in today, where I'm trying to chisel out a square hole, 1"x1" by 1" deep. I had to resort to a mallet to bore into the wood so I could leverage the grain out.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A chisel and mallet are used for cutting mortises. :smile:


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that.

I got beat over the head for using a mallet when chiseling out work and thought the criticism was unfair.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

It would still be more of a technique when chiseling out mortises. Most people tend to try to take the whole side of a mortise in one bite of the cut where they should be nibbling back and forth at it cutting diagonally with the grain evry chance possible.:hammer:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

klr650 said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> I got beat over the head for using a mallet when chiseling out work and thought the criticism was unfair.




What kind of teacher did you have?


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> What kind of teacher did you have?


An old timer who owned a farm and never used power tools.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

As woodworkers we develop our own methods and style. Sometimes it's based on what's more comfortable. Chisels should be sharp whether they are used with a mallet, or just by hand. I find that doing mortises, I use a mallet, and paring by hand. I find that it's easier and more accurate if a chisel can be held in one hand with its positioning held constant, and some tapping with a mallet produces a straight cut. 

Some hardwoods are very difficult to just pare away by hand.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

"What we have here,is a failure to comminicate"

Uhhh,there are MANY types of chisels.So if someone says never hit a chisel they need to define it a little better.Otherwise I'm gonna look pretty dang stupid trying to use my brick chisel...or a cold chisel...or a Stanley butt chisel...farm-boy or not.Just sayinBW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For the hole you describe..*

I would bore a 7/8" dia hole to 1" deep and pare away the corners by hand, or if the wood is very hard, a mallet small amounts at a time.
A mortising chisel has a thicker blade so it can be levered against the wall of the opening without bending.  bill


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

A simple case of "The end justifies the means".


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think in his defense, the point of his lecture(s) is that if you have to use a mallet consistently for chisel work - then your chisels aren't sharp enough.

Ultimately I believe what he was trying to convey is to stop and think about what you're doing - rather than blunder on and risk breaking something.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I would bore a 7/8" dia hole to 1" deep and pare away the corners by hand, or if the wood is very hard, a mallet small amounts at a time.
> A mortising chisel has a thicker blade so it can be levered against the wall of the opening without bending.  bill


 
And that's actually what I did - once I stopped and thought about it. I have the habitiual problem of single-mindedness when it comes to doing work. I'm getting much better at it as I gain experience, but often I find I will do things the hard way not because I don't know any better but because it becomes a personal challenge.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> As woodworkers we develop our own methods and style. Sometimes it's based on what's more comfortable. Chisels should be sharp whether they are used with a mallet, or just by hand. I find that doing mortises, I use a mallet, and paring by hand. I find that it's easier and more accurate if a chisel can be held in one hand with its positioning held constant, and some tapping with a mallet produces a straight cut.
> 
> Some hardwoods are very difficult to just pare away by hand.
> 
> ...


Exactly...


----------

